# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  moneda al bote de cocacola

## mabuse

Bueno he visto a angel con su truco de la moneda en la lata de cocacola.Ya se que hay un apartado en el que  se comenta lo bueno que es el truco.me gustaria saber algo mas acerca de como se introduce la moneda en el bote (tal vez la espuma del agitado tenga algo que ver)no quiero decir mas por que veo que se respeta mucho esto de que no sea un sitio privado y hay que respetar el secreto.No obstante agradeceria una explicacion que me ayudara a hacer factible el truco.La magia no tiene que ser solo de los ricos,aquellos que disponen de suficiente dinero como para comprarse todos los videos y gimmicks del mercado.Asi que ayudemosnos entre nosotros.Gracias y no me tireis el cuello como he visto por ahi.Ayudadme.
Por cierto me repito,quiero acceder a la zona privada.prometo subir videos.

----------


## joaquin

Para acceder a la zona secreta, tenés que escribir más de 50 mensajes, y luego enviarle un privado a Mariano, el administrador del foro, para que los lea y decida si te da el acceso o no.
Saludos

----------


## ARENA

> La magia no tiene que ser solo de los ricos,aquellos que disponen de suficiente dinero como para comprarse todos los videos y gimmicks del mercado.


Bueno mabuse por un lado nos cuentas esto ,pero en otro post nos dices que te compraste la moneda mordida el cual no es un truco precisamente 
barato ,una moneda con sistema interno te puede costar hasta 48 euros, de verdad si quieres un consejo con mucho menos dinero compra un libro o video de magia hay algunos para principiantes que enseñan a hacer magia con cosas que puedes tener en tu casa y que no necesitas comprar gimmicks, en este foro no se enseñan trucos ni siquiera en la zona secreta.

Te digo todo esto porque yo tambien estoy interesado en el truco de la moneda en la lata y hay un DVD 

http://www.ellusionist.com/order/Cri...an.html?cat=68

Cuesta 24 Euros pero no se si desde España se pueden comprar cosas en esta tienda, supongo que no tardara en llegar a España.

----------


## mabuse

bueno pues te pueden costar hasta lo que te quieras gastar.Yo me he gastado 17 euros,los cuales estoy disfrutando como un niño.No veas la cara que se le queda a la gente.Por cierto que tiene de malo que entre magos y aficionados nos pasemos cierta informacion privilegiada,por decirlo asi.La impresion que me da es que tu puedes pagarte el dvd.Si no me lo quieres explicar te comprendo.Si no lo sabes hacer tambien te comprendo,no se.Agradeceria a quien quiera que me ayudase a poder realizar esta maravilla de efecto.Gracias .
sI quereis podeis mandarme alguna infomacion a mi correo ,stunk_pill@hotmail.com.

----------


## ARENA

17 Euros ? perdona:

*Aprenda Vd. Magia - Juan Tamariz  8 euros
*El Libro Rojo - Frank García 15 euros
*Esto es Magia 16 euros
*Joyas de Cartomagia - Alfredo Florensa   9 Euros
*Monedas, Monedas ... ( Y Monedas) - Juan Tamariz  8 Euros

Etc. Etc. Etc.

Solo queria darte el consejo de que antes de gastarte dinero en un truco lo gastes en un libro que tenga muchos.

Y si efectivamente entre magos se pasa mucha información para resolver dudas pero lo que tu estas pidiendo no es que te aclaren una duda estas pidiendo que te digan como es un truco. Imaginate que la gente a la que tu le haces la magia entrara aqui y nos dijera " Hola soy un mago diganme como se hace lo de la moneda mordida"  Te gustaria que le contestaramos ?

Supongo que si eres mago sabras varios juegos ,pues participa en el foro y cuando tengas 50 mensajes puedes entrar en el area secreta ( Tampoco en esta te van a decir como se hace un truco) pero veras que en ese tiempo , sin gastar un duro, aprenderas muchisimas cosas.

PD Por cierto tienes razón, no tengo idea como se hace.
Saludos

----------


## mabuse

no queria ofenderte y gracias por el consejo.de todas formas no te gustaria que alguien te contase de que va lo de la moneda en la lata y te ahorrases esa pasta.?

----------


## mabuse

estoy deseando entrar a esa zona.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

El dvd de la moneda en la lata ya está en tiendamagia.com 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id=1200

Saludos

----------


## mabuse

estoy interesado en el dvd.Pero antes me cabe la mas que considerable duda de si merece la pena.contestadme esta pregunta que es la que me hace dudar.¿tiene algo que ver la espuma que sale al agitar el bote para que la moneda aparezca dentro?

----------


## ARENA

Definitivamente vale la pena el truco, es muy visual.
La espuma no tiene nada que ver porque el truco se puede hacer tambien en una lata por ejemplo de Aquarius el cual no tiene gas y funciona igual.

----------


## Patito

Yo no es que lleve mucho tiempo en el arte mágico, pero voy a expresar mi opinión, que puede que alguien más la comparta, o no:

Cuando vas a comprar un sofá en una tienda de moda no es lo mismo que cuando lo compras en carrefour. Por qué? Porque detrás del sofá de diseño hay un tío que se ha pasado horas y horas haciendo dibujitos, pensando en los materiales, en la línea, en los colores....

Pues pasa lo mismo con la magia. Detrás de cada truco hay un mago que se le ha ocurrido, lo ha mejorado, ha pensado en la presentación, vamos, que lo ha "parido". El problema es cuando yo quiero aprender el truco: tengo que pagar unos "derechos de autor" (Y lo pongo entre comillas porque es en sentido figurado). Lógicamente, cuanto más vistoso sea el truco, más caro será, puesto que alguien ha invertido más tiempo en idearlo: no es lo mismo una levitación balducci que la que hace Criss Angel, como no es lo mismo un juego de cartomagia automático que uno de Tamariz (por ejemplo).

Además, el hecho que tengas que pagar por cada truco creo que es como que te digan: mira, no desveles el truco, ya que te ha costado pasta. Si alguien quiere conocerlo, que al menos pague lo que vale, como garantía de que no lo desvelará.

Por supuesto que me parecen caros algunos trucos, y la verdad es que no puedo acceder a ellos ya que no me dedico a esto y mis prioridades económicas son otras. Entonces simplemente paso de ese truco, me voy a otro (por ejemplo de cartomagia, que no son tan caros), y pienso que algún día (muy lejano) puede que haga todo lo que hace Copperfield...  :shock: 

Hala, ya he soltado la parrafada...

----------


## Iñigo

Hola!
Yo tb estoy interesado en este efecto de angel.Si alguien lo conoce me puede decir si merece la pena el dvd?Quiero saber si es muy complicado el efecto.Se que los movimientos son simples pero eso no garantiza que sea un juego fácil.Un saludo

----------


## Patito

El efecto es bastante bueno y, la verdad, es que no requiere demasiada técnica. Más bien creo que hacen falta horas delante del espejo para controlar todos los factores del truco. A mi parecer, el truco vale su precio, ya que el efecto es impactante.

Que conste que no me llevo comisión de Manolo   :Lol:  , pero creo que vale la pena (según mi criterio).

Saludos

----------


## Platiquini

¿Comisión de Manolo? Será de Criss Angel o de Mariano en todo caso.    :Smile1:

----------


## ARENA

Hola otravez solo para comentar algo del truco de la moneda en la lata lo he estado realizando a varios amigos y he visto diferentes reacciones algunas personas no se lo creen pero la mayoria queda impactada, el DVD como video explicativo esta muy muy bien explican el truco paso a paso su creador( Que no recuerdo como se llama) y el mismo Criss Angel y aunque no entiendas ingles las imagenes hablan. El nivel de dificultad del truco es facil y tiene ligeros angulos.El unico contra que yo le veo es que 1.- Para que el truco impacte la moneda debe de estar firmada y esto te obliga a tener a mano un rotulador y 2.- Que en España no se puede hacer con cualquier lata.

Lo que quiero decir es que como DVD explicativo de magia le doy un Excelente y como truco todavia no lo se ya que yo califico los juegos por la reaccion de la gente a la que se los hago, ya hablaremos mas adelante.

----------


## Iñigo

Hola!
Arena, me gustaría que dieras algunos ejemplos de las latas con las que no se puede realizar el juego.Es un alto porcentaje de latas o es pequeño?.Si es elevado ,a lo mejor el juego no merece tanto la pena, a pesar de su impacto,no?

----------


## Patito

> ¿Comisión de Manolo? Será de Criss Angel o de Mariano en todo caso.


Perdón por la equivocación... Es que a las 2 de la madrugada uno ya no está demasiado lúcido...  :Oops:  




> El nivel de dificultad del truco es facil y tiene ligeros angulos.El unico contra que yo le veo es que 1.- Para que el truco impacte la moneda debe de estar firmada y esto te obliga a tener a mano un rotulador y 2.- Que en España no se puede hacer con cualquier lata.


Bueno, lo del rotulador no hay mucho problema, sobre todo si también vas a hacer algún otro juego en el que haya que firmar alguna carta o algo así.
Lo de las latas, bueno, digamos que uno se puede adaptar al tipo de lata que haya. (Es que no sé cómo decirlo para no destapar nada...).

Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Comento lo del rotulador porque al principio me parecia un juego ideal para cuando alguien te dice " Eres mago ? haz algo" y si no vas preparado es dificil encontrar un rotulador que pinte en una moneda y lo del tipo de lata (supongo que ya sabes a que me refiero) creo la unica forma de adaptarte es con una moneda de 2 centimos y el juego queda horrible con estas monedas. Te refieres a eso ?

----------


## PacoPedro

Yo lo único que voy a decir es que me encanta la cerveza, jejeje, y es que desde que me enteré que es zumito de cebada pues como que no bebería otra cosa... no se si habrá otras buenas bebidas en lata, pero está claro que los refrescos no es lo mio, jejeje, un saludo y lo dicho...  seguiré practicando este truco con mis "mahous" que es lo que más me pone!! jejeje...




pacopedro

----------


## makandrw

> 17 Euros ? perdona:
> 
> *Aprenda Vd. Magia - Juan Tamariz  8 euros
> *El Libro Rojo - Frank García 15 euros
> *Esto es Magia 16 euros
> *Joyas de Cartomagia - Alfredo Florensa   9 Euros
> *Monedas, Monedas ... ( Y Monedas) - Juan Tamariz  8 Euros


Gracias por la lista!! voy a por eyos y espero ke no me defraudes!!  :Wink:  

Saludos.

----------


## ARENA

> Iniciado por ARENA
> 
> 17 Euros ? perdona:
> 
> *Aprenda Vd. Magia - Juan Tamariz  8 euros
> *El Libro Rojo - Frank García 15 euros
> *Esto es Magia 16 euros
> *Joyas de Cartomagia - Alfredo Florensa   9 Euros
> *Monedas, Monedas ... ( Y Monedas) - Juan Tamariz  8 Euros
> ...


makandrw : Busca en el foro o pregunta si alguien los ha leido porque yo personalmente no he leido ninguno era una lista para dar un ejemplo de precios.

Saludos

----------


## Patito

Arena: sí, me refiero a eso. Ya sé que con las moneditas de 2 céntimos queda fatal. Habrá que recurrir al alcohol...

Pacopedro, por cierto, la mahou está buena, pero no pruebes la heineken que te dará ardor de estómago... :twisted:

----------


## pacotaco

la mahou, la san miguel, la kaliber, las gold de cola o gaseosa de los carrefour tambien me gustan...  :Wink:  

despues hay algunas que aunque nome gustan del todo las puedo "beber", como por ejemplo los acuarius..  :Smile1:  

y todo a 1 euro señores!!!!!!



PD:(creo que se me entiende no?)  :Wink:   :Smile1:

----------


## golden

El metodo es ingenioso.
Salvo que el mago en cuestion...Criss Angel...no es mucho de mi agrado.
El Dvd por cierto....dura la friolera de 58 minutos.
Creo que algo excesivo...ya se sabe estos americanitos.....blalblabla.
Tengo que probar a practicar con el material que podemos encontrarnos...para ver si es como decis que unas latas son mejor que otras, así como las monedas.
Por cierto hay partes de las explicaciones de truco...que no me convencen y yo creo que son algo modificables por cada uno de nosotros.
A...ya puestos  a comentar.
Me parece excesivo 30 Euros de precio por el Dvd.
Ya que no explica nada mas que este truco...y tiene publicidad para comprar los demas DVD de levitacion...etc.
Un saludo.

----------


## Iñigo

Estoy de acuerdo en que el precio es algo elevado.Eso si, es un efecto muy impactante y yo he visto otros juegos más caros y mucho peores.Su punto fuerte es que todo es examinable y se puede hacer en cualquier momento.Para mi este secreto justifica el precio del dvd.
Lo que "jode" bastante es que en España no puedan utilizarse latas de cualquier tipo...q pena!
Lo suyo es estar con unos amigos y cdo te pidan un juego pidas una lata,1 euro y...ala!al  bote.Lo malo es que la mayoría de las latas son de refrescos y estas no sirven(con monedas decentes).Por eso yo siempre llevo una cervecita o un acuarius en el coche y antes de hacerlo la examina todo el mundo...
Un consejo:Si haceis el juego no digais q vais a meter la moneda en el bote antes de hacerlo...La gente sólo intentará ver donde escondes la moneda.Si no lo dices la gente se va imaginando lo q puede pasar y gana mucho el juego.Lo digo por experiencia.
Otra cosa.Mucha gente me pregunta que por qué no lo hago con una cocacola u otro refresco y yo recurro la tema de salpicar.Digo q un refresco pone todo perdido al abrirlo.

----------


## Iñigo

...se me olvidaba golden.Q partes del juego no te convencen?Si hay q revelar algo mándame un privado.

----------


## dante

Eso de que no se puede hacer con todas las latas en españa, es cierto. Despues ver el video y tner una lata de cola, tras haberla comprado para eso me lleve un disgusto al ver k no podia realizarlo con ella. Las latas de cerveza tmb van bien para realizarlo.
Para los k realizamos el truco podriamos comentar un poco que monedas resultan mejor el efecto, y su manipulacion. De antemano descartar las monedas de hasta 50 centimos, no incluida esta. Que son tan pequeñas que no vale la pena, aunque quepan en todos lados.

----------


## golden

La manipulacion que no me gusta en la explicacion que hace un colaborador de Criss, en su video...es el movimiento de la lata despues de meter la moneda...no queda muy logico ese movimiento.
Asi como si el que realiza Criss en la calle...que mueve la lata rotandola, pero sin tanto descaro.
Estoy de acuerdo en que una de 1 euro queda mejor...ademas el canto plateado no viene nada mal.
Un saludo.

----------


## Patito

> La manipulacion que no me gusta en la explicacion que hace un colaborador de Criss, en su video...es el movimiento de la lata despues de meter la moneda...no queda muy logico ese movimiento.


Si no me equivoco, el colaborador es Wayne Houchin, y si tampoco me equivoco es el que ha parido el efecto pero el que lo realiza es Criss Angel.

Supongo que Houchin, al estar explicándolo, hace los movimientos más visibles. Luego es trabajo de cada uno el perfeccionar para que no se note...

----------


## Iñigo

Efectivamente wayne houchin es el creador de este juegazo.Sus movimientos son mejores.Si ves un vídeo suyo haciéndolo en la calle verás que es muy visual.

----------


## Azran

Ayer como un tonto me pasé 5 minutos dando vueltas por la sección de latas y no encontré ninguna, y cuando digo ninguna es ninguna con la que se pueda hacer el juego. Cuando consigo el video ahora van y ya no hacen latas que sirvan :? .

----------


## kike

La mayoria de latas de cerveza que he visto si que sirven...
También algunas de bebidas "isotonicas" se llaman? Aquarius por ejemplo...

saludos...

----------


## Iñigo

Todas las latas de cerveza sirven.Tambien las de acuarius y las de nestea.Además existen marcas desconocidas que también valen.No te preocupes azran xq la lata no te va a ser un problema...

----------


## pacotaco

aun asi....las en las latas que sirve hay dos tipos de fondo...uno mas "seguro" y otro menos.......si quereis que os lo aclare mandarme un privado....

----------


## PacoPedro

Como que fondos mas seguros :Confused:  umm... yo he probado con cerveza (mahou) y con cocacola (aunque no sea la mas apropiada...) y en el fondo me han parecido iguales, jejeje, no se... me interesa saber que tipo de bebida le gusta "beber" a pacotaco, jejeje, a lo mejor me cambio de marca de cerveza, jejejejejeje... saludos!



Pacopedro

----------


## pacotaco

pues mira tu por donde que la mahou es de las "mejores"...sin embargo la heineken por ejemplo no tienen tambuen "fondo".     :Smile1:   y hasta aqui puedo leer!!!!!

----------


## PacoPedro

jejeje, ok, beberé mahou en lata y heineken en botella, pero si encuentras una que esté mejor que la mahou me avisas vale?

----------


## pacotaco

hombre hay muchas como pongo en el post de arriba....pero te digo esa de "referencia" para que las compares con otras....  :Wink:

----------


## Iñigo

Creo q pacotaco se refiere a la profundidad del fondo.Unas son mas profundas y mas "seguras" para el juego,no?

----------


## PacoPedro

si, si lo del fondo le he pillado, de hecho cuando empezé a practicar ese truco me vi con ese problemilla enseguida, probé inclinaciones diferentes y bueno... lo que no kisiera para nadie es que se pasara de "inclinada" en el momento menos propicio para ello, jejeje, pero bueno, me pienso ir al eroski o al carrefour para ir probando latas, a ver si encuentro alguna que esté mas rica que la mahou, jejeje, saludos a tod@s.




Pacopedro

----------


## Rey de palas

Entonnces como es el truco de la moneda dentro de la lata :Confused: ??
se mete la moneda por algun orificio secreto :Confused:

----------


## Azran

> Entonnces como es el truco de la moneda dentro de la lata??
> se mete la moneda por algun orificio secreto


*
Segun esta escrito en las normas no se pueden desvelar juegos.*




> Aquí no se desvelara ningún secreto mágico. Por favor no preguntéis en el foro ni vía mensajes privados a nadie como es el secreto de un efecto. Mensajes pidiendo el secreto de un juego serán borrados. En la zona secreta (para aquellos miembros que tengas mas de 50 mensajes) se hablara de secretos de juegos que no estén a la venta.

----------


## PacoPedro

buen intento, jejeje.... esas cositas no se preguntan que luegon te echan la bronca por no leerte las normas, lo siento rey de palas.





Pacopedro

----------


## Rey de palas

si lei todos los temas del foro de Reglas y Etiqueta pero se me olvido que no se podian develar los trucos.......

¿por que en este foro hay esa regla :Confused: ?
¿qyue tiene de malo que digamos los secretos de los trucos :Confused: ?

----------


## Ella

> si lei todos los temas del foro de Reglas y Etiqueta pero se me olvido que no se podian develar los trucos.......
> 
> ¿por que en este foro hay esa regla?
> ¿qyue tiene de malo que digamos los secretos de los trucos?


en este foro al ser de libre acceso entra toodo el mundo, desde cotillas hasta magos profecionales.
la magia no consiste en aprender trucos, ni muchos juegos
para hablar de forma mas abierta esta el area secreta

----------


## PacoPedro

Me parece lógico que no se desvelen los secretos de los juegos de magia en este foro, pero me preguntaba si no se podría acceder a la zona de videos, (o incluso tal vez crear tambien una zona de videos para novatos) yo no creo en los problemas que puede acarrear el mostrar los efectos favoritos de cada uno, los que suben los videos estaran mas que artos de mostrarselo a su gente, aunque bueno, tal vez me equivoco, no se... que pensais al respecto?




Pacopedro

----------


## Ella

> Me parece lógico que no se desvelen los secretos de los juegos de magia en este foro, pero me preguntaba si no se podría acceder a la zona de videos, (o incluso tal vez crear tambien una zona de videos para novatos) yo no creo en los problemas que puede acarrear el mostrar los efectos favoritos de cada uno, los que suben los videos estaran mas que artos de mostrarselo a su gente, aunque bueno, tal vez me equivoco, no se... que pensais al respecto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacopedro


lee esto please: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=2614&start=0
uno manda videos para q le ayuden a mejorar y no para demostrar q sabe,estan en el area secreta para q al comentarlos se dan mejores explicaciones, mas detalladas.
(esto no lo discutais en numismagia por favor)

----------


## PacoPedro

ahora mismo lo leeré Ella, ya había que lo mismo metía la gamba, pero simplemente me ha salido el tema espontaneamente, no había visto que ya se había hablado al respecto, sorry.

----------


## mabuse

ya se como se hace el truco de la lata y la moneda.Realmente si lo practicas es muy bueno.Aunque decepciona,es menos complicado de lo que parece.Creo que causare furor.jeje.ANIMO¡¡me ha costado un tiempo sacarlo pero esta gracioso.Si alguien quiere saber como es...pues nada mas que por respeto..no creo que lo cuente,pero por 10 euros os mando una copia.jeje.Estoy de coña,habra algun tentado a pedirlo.Si no viviese gente de esto lo mandaria ,pero debo un respeto a todos estos flipaos que como yo tratan de aprender y divertirse a costa de la gente y con la gente.
Por mis sustancias alotropicas,quiero chupar zumo de plantas semitropicas.Chao y a ver si os mojais mas en este foro que parece que esta mas encaminado a que compres en la tienda que a revelar como se puede hacer algo.Besos a los magos, magas y maguillos(comentario magofobo)jeje.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo tambien se como es, y no entiendo porqué se dice que decepciona por su sencillez, deberia ser al contrario!!!! Entre mas sencillo mejor, sencillo y encima un efecto increible...  Qué mas se puede pedir :Confused: ?  Si fuera complicado ahi vendría el problema.

----------


## correka

Holas, ayer practicando un poco el efecto me di cuenta que lo que no me sale nada bien es el sonido de la moneda al mover la lata, mas bien no consigo que se escuche la moneda  :?  por mucho que muevo la lata. Me gustaria que me dierais algun consejo.
Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Estoy con Arena, la calidad didactica del video es bastante buena. De hecho sale Criss y otro mago haciendo el mismo efecto explicando cada uno algunos detalles para personalizar el juego.

Correka, simplemente tienes que dar un pequeño espacio para que el efecto resultante sea una mezcla entre el sonido de liquido y levemente el sonido de la moneda.

Te recomiendo ver con calma el DVD, porque explica posiciones de los objetos, y forma de hacerlo de forma clara y efectiva.

Un saludo.

----------


## correka

Gracias mdiazrub, supongo que es como todo, practica y más practica.
A ver que tal me va saliendo.

----------


## letsgo19

Este efecto me parece alucinante pero me asalta una duda.
¿Las aberturas de las latas de cocacola que se venden es españa no son demasiado pequeñas?
En el video de la explicacion parecen mas grandes
¿Es posible hacerlo con cualquier lata?

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo suyo es encontrar el tamaño que necesitas y la lata apropiada...

----------

